# Showing at 7 weeks?! Brown discharge for 5 days now :-s



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

I am 7 weeks pregnant - is it possible to show at this early time?

I have a larger tummy than i have ever had! I love it though and It does make me feel more pregnant as at the moment I am slightly concerned... Been having brown discharge for last 5 days, is it ok for this to continue? I am trying to stay chilled and for the first couple of days I was, but now I'm getting a little unnerved :-s. 

Still no symptoms to speak of really (I'm not even grumpy), in a way if feel lucky not to have had any sickness, but others have said that sickness is a sign of a good strong pregnancy hormone. Could it mean that mine is not strong?

Thank you for your reasurrence, I am so unbelievably happy about my pregnancy  it's just an unnerving time.

Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Not everyone gets symptoms, but you may find they start later this week. Don't worry about showing, many women get very bloated at this stage. If the brown discharge continues or gets heavier over the next couple of days, ring your emergency gp and they can refer you to the early pregnancy unit to be seen,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Hello,

Just an update for anyone with the same discharge problem as me for the last few days, wanted to let you know my outcome so it might help you if you have the same thing.

I went for two internal scan today as the doctor was slightly concerned about discharge. Anyway this showed that i have a small bleed beyond my placenta which is causing my discharge. Wanted to put your mind at rest though if you had the same thing... I saw my baby's heart beat today, despite these problems, it was good and strong . 

They also said that it will carry on for a few more days.

Good luck everyone and thank you for your reply Emilycaitlin xx


----------

